# winter greenhouse for sulcatas????



## mtdavis817254 (Aug 17, 2009)

has anyone ever built a temporary greenhouse to house their torts for the winter.. my sulcatas love their outdoor enclosure so much i am haveing trouble decideing if i need to build them an indoor enclosure wich you can tell they are not very fond of.. i am thinking of building a greenhouse around their cage they have now and just take it down every summer and put back every winter.. any ideas or opinions on that , and if it will work i need some structure ideas as well... even if i put up the green house i will still use usb lights and heaters..


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 17, 2009)

First thing, where do you live? Second thing, what are you planning on making it out of?


----------



## bettinge (Aug 17, 2009)

Sounds like a good idea for Waco, TX. It probably would not cost too much to heat and maintain! How cold would you think the greenhouse would get if you lost power on the colder nights of winter! Just something to think about.

Not even a reasonable thought here in the north east! Too damn cold, and the costs would be too much to heat. Also in NY, the tort would be dead in hours if there was a power outage while I was at work.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 17, 2009)

The winters here in Central Calif. are usually around in the lo 50's to hi 40's during the day and the nights get down between 20 and 30 degrees. I have a greenhouse that I have a little heater in for my cacti. Most of the cactus have to be 50 and above to live through a winter, so the days are fine because the sun keeps the greenhouse warm enough, but that little heater works like a son-of-a-gun to heat the nights and I occasionally lose a cactus. My electric bill is sky high. I have my tortoises in insulated sheds with access to outdoors...much easier to heat.

Yvonne


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Aug 17, 2009)

bettinge said:


> Sounds like a good idea for Waco, TX. It probably would not cost too much to heat and maintain! How cold would you think the greenhouse would get if you lost power on the colder nights of winter! Just something to think about.
> 
> Not even a reasonable thought here in the north east! Too damn cold, and the costs would be too much to heat. Also in NY, the tort would be dead in hours if there was a power outage while I was at work.



well last winter we lost power during a storm so i put my litle guys in the truck and went to fill up my tank and kept the heat on till it warmed up enough.



DoctorCosmonaut said:


> First thing, where do you live? Second thing, what are you planning on making it out of?


i live in waco texas. and i checked some greenhouse designs online and found a design that is cheap and easy.
easy
.http://www.laspilitas.com/garden/howto/greenhouse.html
the only thing im not sure about is if that design can with stand a wind storm.. ps. i had to open a new email account, and a new tortoiseforum account becase i have 5676 emails of junk on my other account.. at least it is very similar to my old one..


----------

